# Postpartum dilation and evacuation



## camarges (Nov 10, 2010)

Patient delivered 10 days prior to the D&E. According to CPT manual this should be coded as 59841 - Induced abortion.  She did not abort, but delivered and needed the D&E for 'Postpartum hemorrhage due to retained placental fragments'.

Is this the correct code?


----------



## preserene (Nov 10, 2010)

59160 is the correct code for postpartum D & Curettage. support with ICD Code for Retained placetal  tissues


----------



## camarges (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for the fast response.


----------

